# Some sigs



## scottysullivan (Sep 23, 2008)

Chuck Liddell Banner - I know i've used the same cut three times, but i couldnt really get anything else to work, so...


----------



## Evil Ira (Feb 9, 2009)

Nice sigs!


----------



## pliff (Oct 5, 2006)

scottysullivan said:


>


This is absolutely beautiful. Great work :thumbsup:


----------



## ThaFranchise (Dec 24, 2007)

I prefer the Liddell one...does that make me gay?


----------



## Toxic (Mar 1, 2007)

ThaFranchise said:


> I prefer the Liddell one...does that make me gay?


Kinda... Sorry


----------



## Evil Ira (Feb 9, 2009)

ThaFranchise said:


> I prefer the Liddell one...does that make me gay?


Is it his sexy abs?


----------



## M.C (Jul 5, 2008)

Nice sigs, man, I like them.

Especially the top two, /wink.


----------

